# Can RCS and Orange Bee Shrimp breed?



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

Can Neocaridina heterpoda var. "RCS" and Caridina cantonensis sp. "Orange Bee" cross breed?

I am asking because I have both in the same tank and do not want them to breed. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

Please show a picture of your Orange Bee shrimp. I have not heard of the Orange Bee shrimp but I have heard/seen the Orange shrimps. If it it just Orange shrimps, they would need brackwish water to breed and would not interfere with RCS. If it is just typical Caridina "Bee" shrimps (of orange color?), it would still be okay to house with RCS since they are completely different species. But a picture would be a great help to identify for sure.


----------



## Amiga276 (Sep 18, 2005)

pic of shrimp sorry about he quality


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

No, they will not crossbreed.

They are really pretty.


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

That looks like the typical Orange shrimps and not the Orange Bee shrimps. The ones you have needs brackish water in order for the larvae to survive and develop.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

I have seen this one listed as Orange Halo Shrimp

Caridina sp

aka: Orange Bee Shrimp.









_photo courtesy of_ http://www.azgardens.com/shrimpfactory.php

I am planning on possibly ordering some to have a look at.... Supposed to breed in freshwater??? Anyone see these before? From Thailand the seller says.

Sorry don't mean to hijack a thread...

Bill


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

That doesnt look like an orange bee...well at least compared to the picture on this site: http://planetinverts.com/Orange Bee Shrimp.html


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

Kets,

The planetinverts.com picture is actually just a common Black Bee shrimp. 

Southerndesert,

If you are planning on buying that shrimp from azgardens.com, I would definitely suggest you to really think TWICE before your purchase. I have had bad experiences with them and so has many people from petshrimp.com forum (you have the same name there also I believe). Just type in "AZ gardens" and you will see threads posted by victims of that store. I do not want you to be the next consumer victim like we had in the past also.

They sell shrimps in the worst condition ever. 99% are DOA and the seller does not want to refund you unless you purchase another big purchase along with paying a lot for shipping. And the shrimps they sell is not the actual shrimp they advertise online (they have a policy of substituting shrimps anytime they want basically).


----------



## praxis5624 (Apr 22, 2006)

You are very much right Kenshin.............


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

I decided to check out their website on their "shrimp factory" just to see what kind of "No Good" they are up to again. Their "New Black Forest Shrimp" picture is actually a picture stolen by them from one of the users in aquabid.com who is currently located in China (he actually catches wild caught shrimps and sell it to interested buyers for a living). Not to mention the other AZ Gardens shrimps' pictures that not theirs to begin with - all of them were basically stolen and renamed. Even if they renamed it, it is perfectly fine with me (as long as you are actually selling the same shrimps on the picture shown). However, they just send you the typical dead or beat-up Neocaridina wild species or wild Caridina species (mostly Rainbow shrimps) no matter how much you buy. 

The shrimp in that picture is actually originally being named as "Super Tiger" by the Chinese aquabid forum users but you can see how AZ Gardens changed it. Actually that shrimp looks like a bee shrimp crossing with a tiger shrimp.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

They want $4.59 for RCS


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

yes the want 4.59 for a red shrimp and my local shop wants 3.00 each for them special ordered, best place to buy reds is aquabid, bought 30 for 26.00 with shipping,i also see them here for about 1.00 each. the pet shop is the last place i would go for a shrimp or other invert.

on the planertinvert site they have chars that show which shrimp can live together and not crossbreed leaing you some browinsh gold shrimp!


----------



## xspy (Mar 29, 2008)

This forum rocks. I was just about to pay 5 bucks Per RCS @ azgardens and read this post. I found 30 for 28 bucks shipped at aquabid. rayer: TY!


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

lol even if you had to pay $5 per you were lucky you didn't order from AZGardens, I dont know anyone who has had a good experience there.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I know I just got blasted as being a fraud as a shrimp seller but I must say I looked at the site in question and a lot of their shrimp are mislabeled. They seem to make up their own names, it is odd. I did not know that they steal photos, that is not good.

Aquabid is a good place for shrimp. Don't buy from Ryan though


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Kenshin said:


> Kets,
> 
> The planetinverts.com picture is actually just a common Black Bee shrimp.
> 
> ...


The Orange Bee Shrimp is actually the wild Bee Shrimp from what I have read and spoken to other breeders about. The Bee Shrimp in the hobby is actually bred to bring out the black and white more. I have spoken to reputable people about this. The pictures on the bottom of the PI page are from a cross breeding experiment.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

southerndesert said:


> I have seen this one listed as Orange Halo Shrimp
> 
> Caridina sp
> 
> ...


That is Cardina Babaulti. Definitely not an Orange Bee.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

interesting read ill have to get my shrimp from aquabid from now on


----------

